# Williams College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Services Dispatch Officer*
Williams College 
in Williamstown, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/11/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

Opening Details

The College seeks a full-time (40 hours per week), year-round Dispatch Officer position to serve in campus safety services as the first point of contact for our community. The current shifts available are four days on, two off with rotating days off (evenings and nights only). Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position comes with full benefits, including tuition assistance.

Responsibilities


Handling emergency and routine calls and maintaining the daily logs 
Dispatching officers accordingly, monitoring multiple computerized alarm and card access systems and appropriately responding to and directing other calls
Responsible for the checking out of equipment, keys, and access cards
Implementing emergency paging systems
Other duties as needed
Candidates will also have the opportunity to work events and serve as a Campus Safety Officer when available.

Qualifications

The successful applicant must have the ability to provide exemplary customer service and use excellent communication skills to build rapport over the telephone. Attention to detail and strong computer competence, basic keyboarding/typing skills, with the ability to handle routine and emergency (including medical and psychological) situations with excellent judgment, including when multiple situations arise at the same time. A minimum of two (2) years' experience in a public safety or security-related role is preferred. Familiarity and interest in working with college-age students is required, as is a commitment to the principles of diversity and inclusion. Applicants should possess computer expertise, oral and written communication skills, and the ability to work collaboratively and positively with others are essential. Valid driver's license required at the time of application.
*Please send a cover letter and resume*
Application review will begin on November 30th, and will continue until the position is filled. Pay ranges from $17-$19 per hour, commensurate with experience. Job band 17. Please visit Forum to apply. 

Conditions of Employment

Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable. A COVID-19 vaccine or approved exemption and participation in our testing program is required as a condition of employment at Williams.

Equal Employment Opportunity

Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive. As part of this commitment, we will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process please feel free to contact us via phone at (413) 597-2681 or email at [email protected].
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn, and thrive.


----------

